# My Layouts(s)



## NightTrain (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

New to the forum. 

I don't have a model train layout yet, but instead I have been working on my NightTrain software, which you can see a video of here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfNU5ltxXdc 

There are a few other videos I created on the my video feed:

http://www.youtube.com/user/NightTrainSim 

With my software, I can build layouts of any size and shape, and run any number of trains. 

There is also a way to automatically assign random destinations to freight cars, based on what type of goods they carry and the transportation needs of local track side industries and transfer yards. I can build layouts where there is a continuous flow of freight cars which I have to pick up and deliver to local industries and transfer tracks. I found that it makes running trains much more interesting when you have a freight car routing system. 

All 3D objects are built by my hand with simple polygons with the help of scale diagrams, photos, and my imagination. 

For those interested, I wrote this in C++ using the Opengl 3D graphics API. I am also working on a version that runs on Java using the Jogl API. 

I am not interested in selling my software at this time, I just use my software for my entertainment and to try new layouts ideas.

Tim


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

Nifty!

You built the rolling stock and locos by hand as well? or did you model them in a cad application?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tim,

Welcome to the forum. Looks like you have a fun / creative undertaking in the works. Impressive results per the vids ... lots of potential with expanded scenery, etc.

That said, what prompted you to go down this road, rather then delve into a pre-canned package like RailWorks, Trainz, etc. ? Not being critical of your efforts, rather just curious ...

TJ


----------



## NightTrain (Apr 19, 2012)

fotoflojoe said:


> Nifty!
> 
> You built the rolling stock and locos by hand as well? or did you model them in a cad application?


Fotoflojoe,

I modeled all the cars, structures and tracks using a simplified CAD capability that I built into my NightTrain Software.

I don’t use a separate standalone CAD program. My Software imports 3D object information from a custom designed file format that I also designed. 

I have other virtual layouts too, most of which I built from drawings in model railroad magazine articles and layout books. I also created a few layouts based on real world maps and a few I made up with my imagination. The M&T is based on a real layout in a friend’s basement.

-Tim


----------



## NightTrain (Apr 19, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Tim,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Looks like you have a fun / creative undertaking in the works. Impressive results per the vids ... lots of potential with expanded scenery, etc.
> 
> ...


TJ,
I think part of the fun is designing the software myself.


----------

